# GunX announces the 2011 FREE Classic Trainer 209 Pistol Promotion!



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

*Edit May 31, 2011 - Winner Announced: Congratulations Jean Grammer!*

*Coming in Q2, 2011: The GunX “Classic Trainer 209 Training Pistol” *










For sale in the coming months: The *GunX Classic Trainer 209*. 

In the meantime, you can be the first in your training group – the first _anywhere_, to own this training pistol.

GunX, in cooperation with RTF, is launching a promotion for one lucky winner to receive the pistol shown with a custom holster. At the same time, your training group, your dogs, your setups (you create what it is!) will be featured on the GunX website.

RTF members have been crucial in the sales of hundreds of the original GunX stainless training pistol. The new Classic Trainer, a stainless model blued to the “classic look” through a special process, represents the newest addition to the GunX training pistol arsenal. 

How to participate:

1) You must wish you owned, (or perhaps you already do own one) a GunX training pistol!
2) Place a reply to this post, in this thread with digital photos, or links to youtube uploaded videos, showing how you currently train or would train using your GunX training pistol. limit three submissions in your post. One post per entrant. 
3) Be creative. Show what you do when you train. If at all possible, show and feature your training pistol in the image or video.
4) _*You need not be a professional photographer!*_ Any snapshot or other photo showing how you train with your pistol is acceptable and could make you a winner!
5) The winner will be selected by random drawing. Photo expertise is not a criteria in winner selection.
6) Participants transfer rights to all submitted photos ton GunX for use on their website, or in other media as chosen by GunX. 
7) The winner will be announced here on RTF, immediately following the drawing on Tuesday May 31, 2011.
8) Participants are limited to three submissions (either still photo or video) per person. All three submissions must be placed in the same post. (You may come back and edit your post to update your submissions between the date you submit and the drawing date.)

Get started today, submit your entries now!

Sincere thanks, 

GunX and RTF


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMGc5otLh3Q


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

How much are they????


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Malcolm said:


> How much are they????


I have no idea. They're not out on the market yet. At some point, the good folks at Dogs Afield, or GunX directly will be able to price them. 

This thread is a promotion to give away a pre-production model to a lucky RTF member.

Chris


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Originally Posted by Malcolm 
How much are they???? 

GunX website says $289.95 Available June 2011.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

The Snows said:


> Originally Posted by Malcolm
> How much are they????
> 
> GunX website says $289.95 Available June 2011.


Thanks Sue (or Chris)!

Well there you go. I didn't realize Martin had put them up yet on the website.

Now, let's stop the gabbing and get some pics up!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh I do, I do, I do wish I owned a new Gun X. THis pup is going to need it as his two big brothers are always busy with the other guns.! Please, do it for Chief's sake!

http://newhoperetrievers.com/_images/firstDuck/firstDuck.html


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Well I've never posted a video ever on the net, never had a video camera. and the digital camera crapped the bed.. So I have no way of posting anything... So I guess I can't enter. But let us know how much they are when they come out... Right now I use my primer pistol when feeding the new pup to avoid gun shynesss in the future... The technologically surpressed are once again disciminated against.... Jim


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Jim Person said:


> Well I've never posted a video ever on the net, never had a video camera. and the digital camera crapped the bed.. So I have no way of posting anything... So I guess I can't enter. But let us know how much they are when they come out... Right now I use my primer pistol when feeding the new pup to avoid gun shynesss in the future... The technologically surpressed are once again disciminated against.... Jim


 
Chris,
I am a posting this from my file to help my friend Jim Person.
Is that O.K.? Is Jim in now?











I'll do my own later, more snow to move.
was all done and the blessed town truck came past.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

How to participate:




> 1) You must wish you owned, (or perhaps you already do own one) a GunX training pistol!


I do wish I owned one, yes




> 2) Place a reply to this post, in this thread with digital photos, or links to youtube uploaded videos, showing how you currently train or would train using your GunX training pistol. limit three submissions in your post. One post per entrant.


here is my reply



> 3) Be creative. Show what you do when you train. If at all possible, show and feature your training pistol in the image or video.
> 4) _*You need not be a professional photographer!*_ Any snapshot or other photo showing how you train with your pistol is acceptable and could make you a winner!
> Get started today, submit your entries now!


if we had one we would use it to club that groundhog in the head.....
early spring my dimpled white...... chin;-)













> Sincere thanks,
> 
> GunX and RTF


Thank You Chris and GunX


Edit....
I made a gun video check it out folks
click- http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q160/KenBora/?action=view&current=HPIM4137.mp4 .




.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I do wish I had one of those nice little pistols because as you can see in the photo's I don't have one ;-) Some say I need a new hat too


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

I could use a new training pistol. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Marshmop?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/AQFoui29_qw


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Would love to have a new pistol to prepare to get more of these!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 8, 2009)

A GunX training pistol would be a valuable asset to add to our training.

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b...n=view&current=VideoReesetrainingday21211.mp4


----------



## kghops (Dec 20, 2007)

Gun intro day.....fun stuff!

Keith

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYJYnrp51FY


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I would love a new pistol. I was unable to get one of the originals.




Here is an action shot of me training.










SM


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

I would love to win this pistol. I have an awesome young pup that we are starting to stretch out to 300+ yards. Yelling "Bang" is not working anymore!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhFJOC9zonU


Yes, we are now wearing white for the the marks.

Lots of potential for this pup...Fingers crossed for the pup and pistol!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne, thanks for the checking account number


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Lainee, do you think it could have been Chris's?


----------



## Mallard Mugger (Jul 29, 2009)

So our retrieving skills get even better! Gus with his first retrieve.


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, I wish my Boss had one of those GunX Training Pistols. I'm ready to start my steadiness training........ 










Coveyrise64


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks Ken!! Man does that bring back some memories of a great dog in his prime.. I really wish I had a GunX pistol.. Now that the wife is training with me we need another one. Thanks again Ken and Thank You Chris and Gun X!



Ken Bora said:


> Chris,
> I am a posting this from my file to help my friend Jim Person.
> Is that O.K.? Is Jim in now?
> 
> ...


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

SWEET, that deserves a spot opposite of my Kimber !

Here we go,

Wish I had one to help us out 











Carl


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Own 1 Gun X, could use another, best blank pistol I've owned!
Riverdance Iron Horse Allie QAA baby pic









*AFC Rockerins Riverdance (Ramsie) baby pic*


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

I would love to get ahold of a GunX training pistol! I am not experienced enough to be training at upper levels but I LOVE to help out folks in my dog clubs at training days and hunt tests. I've worked popper stations at masters tests several times over the past couple of years where my own GunX training pistol would have been GREAT to have! My use for such a gun would be two-fold: helping many others in my clubs and training groups training their dogs (and running popper stations at tests/mock tests) as well as training my own dogs.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I would love a new pistol. I was unable to get one of the originals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I forgot.... I was training with Aycock that day....











SM


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

Count us in please...

Have not had the pleasure of using one yet but I have only heard good things.



















JW


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

WOW that is a high dollar Pistol!!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet! Count me in. I guess you could consider it expensive but I bet I've spent that in junk starter pistols over the years and currently don't have one that works. My training friends would love it if I didn't have to borrow theirs all the time.

And I could also use it as a real starter pistol for duck chases here at Ranchero ******* (yes that is a muscovy flying low just to the left of the decoy). BANG! And they're off.....


----------



## GunX (Feb 20, 2010)

Waterdogs said:


> WOW that is a high dollar Pistol!!


Yes it is...
The times change, I remember when a gallon of gas was $1 and pack of smokes $2, NEF starter pistol under $100, now we pay $4 for gallon of gas, Marlboro's cost me $8, and our new starter pistol is under $300 it's a good deal, you do the mathematic...
Martin.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I sure would LOVE to win the GunX pistol!! As you can see, Briezy loves her GunX pistol - she does NOT share very well












When Briezy retired from running trials in December I told her she would still be training - this is not what I had in mind.;-)

Andy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> I sure would LOVE to win the GunX pistol!! As you can see, Briezy loves her GunX pistol - she does NOT share very well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy: Can she throw? All she needs is ear protection and a bag of bumpers.


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

I would LOVE a GunX Pistol. We do not have a blank pistol for training so all we have been using lately is 2 short 2x4's, clapping them together.  

We are just now getting into the hunt test games and a GunX Pistol would be so helpful and perfect to get us the great training we need.

Not to mention the fact that we can not shoot after early morning hours in summer here in fire country due to the fire hazards, so a blank pistol would be a huge help to get out our dogs used to gun fire.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Paula Richard said:


> Andy: Can she throw? All she needs is ear protection and a bag of bumpers.


Paula she can throw better than I can!! You should see her throw her toys across the living room;-)

She does have a little problem getting the umbrella up for those retired marks though;-)

Andy


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

My cheap junk starter pistol fell apart end of last season, would LOVE to have an awesome GunX starter pistol that will last over time.

This crew really needs some motivation to get off the sofa. A few shots from a GunX would work wonders.









My young ones absolutely need a new GunX starter pistol.









I use a starter pistol alot while training alone and also with a group, a new GunX would be awesome.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes it is...
The times change, I remember when a gallon of gas was $1 and pack of smokes $2, NEF starter pistol under $100, now we pay $4 for gallon of gas, Marlboro's cost me $8, and our new starter pistol is under $300 it's a good deal, you do the mathematic...
Martin.


I did now you say I have to quit smoking drinking and driving to buy a fancy pistol, boy I wouldn't have to give all that up if I had a Gun X pistol. better yet I would have to quit using those 15 year old NEF pistols I have.


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

I really really would like to win!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Would love to win one. I am tired of my heavy Kimar pistol pulling my pants down in front of the ladies - it just embarrasses their men. 

I have used my training partners and it is nice! Besides my wife said she needs a lightweight pistol, when she throws birds for me.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff146/jean_grammer/IMG_0466.jpg

First one to the bird gets the GunX!


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

We don't just WANT a GunX we *NEED* one...

Here's the introduction to setup the video submission - so watch this one first:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upqD39-Bbwo

Then - here's what happens when you don't have a GunX...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzaXtVPLsCE

As you can see there may be no hope.


----------



## GunX (Feb 20, 2010)

Shane, this is perfect, please call me @(203)922-0472
Martin.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

FOM said:


> Shayne, thanks for the checking account number


I call bull hockey, ain’t no way that’s Shayne’s hand or check. 
His nails would be more perfecter and his checks would have doggies on them.
He took 3 seconds and pulled that off the Internets. I mean it is genus and all. But he is too smart to post his own, . . . . isn't he??? ;-)


.


.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

GunX said:


> Shane, this is perfect, please call me @(203)922-0472
> Martin.


ShaYne... has a "Y" in it. 

SM


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> ShaYne... has a "Y" in it.
> 
> SM


But Y?

I'm thinking he got it perfectly correct!


SMO


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

I could use a new pistol. My cheap one broke.
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

The step kids of the retriever world would love a GunX.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

"Natural progression with GunX"


----------



## Travis Wright (Mar 3, 2003)

I would love the New Gun X Pistol.....the cheap ones don't last long with me!


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

T. Mac


----------



## Mason Mayhue (Jun 14, 2010)

Me and Boo working









Weekend Entertainment


----------



## pmaro (Aug 26, 2009)

We sure would love a Gunx, we're a bunch a old men who train a lot and don't have time to play with toys.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

pmaro said:


> We sure would love a Gunx, we're a bunch a old men who train a lot and don't have time to play with toys.


Have you posted a training picture?


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I wish I had a GunX. The training pistol I have now is a piece of junk.I don't even remember where I got it from or how long I've had it.It says "Italy" on it.I don't know if that's the brand or just where it was made.It used to be a double action but it's broke now.You have to shoot it like a single action pistol or the cylinder won't advance and sometimes it gets stuck.I use it to get my dogs use to guns and to help steady them.









I know she's in there somewhere...


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

Tonka and I really wish we had the new GunX Classic Trainer 209 pistol so we no longer have to train with toys...


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I own one 22 blank pistol but wish I had one that shoots 209 primers. I would use it to add bird throwers in the field at multiple locations. See attached video.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Flash says he needs his own Gun-X because his baby punk brother Tango stole his! BTW that at the time is Tango showing off hold at 5.5 months old....does that count as training? 

FOM


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

From the reviews the X Gun is the best training pistol on the market, thanks for the chance to win one.
This video was taken when the pup was 6 months old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxFFc-HEMOA

This picture was taken right before she got her HR title last year


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Current Dog : GunX Ratio - 5:1
Way Better DOG : GunX Ratio - 5:2


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is my pup doing some early water retrieves - can use another training pistol too!


----------



## bobkrimm (Aug 20, 2008)

Wish I had a GunX! So does Chip!


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

We wish we had a gun x to train with. Thanks for the promo


----------



## RWB (Jun 4, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## MC Boulais (Feb 22, 2005)

Here are my bird throwers and some of their attitudes. Not happy with their present equipment.










When told they could win a free pistol!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

I sure could use a Gun X as an attention getter on this setup.....









or here...


----------



## R.T. Haas (Mar 30, 2009)

Gun-X forget the rest!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm outa here if someone with a Gun-X doesn't throw me a bird REAL SOON!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Jean Grammer!

You have won the GunX Classic Trainer Giveaway.

Please stay tuned for details on how to work out your prize winnings from either myself or Martin at GunX!

Thanks!

Chris


----------

